# Best mod for a budget



## RiaanRed (24/5/16)

Hi All
I would like to find out from all, if you had n R1500 budget for a mod, what would you buy and why?


----------



## brotiform (24/5/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Hi All
> I would like to find out from all, if you had n R1500 budget for a mod, what would you buy and why?



Minikin 1.5 pre order  

Unless you want something now , then it all depends on whether you require TC , battery longevity , what size , etc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (24/5/16)

On a side note , the Laisimo 200w L1 is R1300 from Vape Club and is a mod I am very much wanting.


----------



## RiaanRed (24/5/16)

brotiform said:


> Minikin 1.5 pre order
> 
> Unless you want something now , then it all depends on whether you require TC , battery longevity , what size , etc


Well I don't use TC and I want the BEST quality possible.


----------



## Cespian (24/5/16)

Noisy Cricket

1. Beast
2. I'm a mech guy now
3. Have money left over to buy KFC for lunch

PS. I do have a Noisy

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (24/5/16)

Good question, honestly I don't need that much, currently looking for a small, single batt device to replace my Subox Mini, but short of getting a Reo I think I'm okay for now (What has become of me?!!?)!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig (24/5/16)

A Minikin for SURE !!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (24/5/16)

It depends on your preferences. It's like asking which car would I buy, but will I be driving city only, country dirt roads etc. Do you like sub ohm? Do you prefer dual battery or single battery devices. High power or low power. That question cannot be answered correctly without your preferences.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## RiaanRed (24/5/16)

zadiac said:


> It depends on your preferences. It's like asking which car would I buy, but will I be driving city only, country dirt roads etc. Do you like sub ohm? Do you prefer dual battery or single battery devices. High power or low power. That question cannot be answered correctly without your preferences.


Lol. Agreed
Ok... Only sub ohm
Would like a small mod
I dont really vape above 90w
No build in battery!


----------



## RiaanRed (24/5/16)

I was thinking the SnowWolf 90w?


----------



## brotiform (24/5/16)

Snow Wolf Mini is awesome , but battery life isnt


----------



## RiaanRed (24/5/16)

brotiform said:


> Snow Wolf Mini is awesome , but battery life isnt


Crap


----------



## Christos (24/5/16)

Noisy cricket kicks like a mule, a mule with a temper.
Also stylish and small and feel incredible in the hand. 
@SAVapeGear has them for R395.
could buy it and a set of batteries (P.S the LG's @SAVapeGear are authentic) and still load up on some juice or a lavish meal for the wife at a restaurant way more classy than KFC

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (24/5/16)

Mmm.......single battery device at 90W? You'll swap out batteries very regularly. Noisy cricket is a good bet, but you'll have to take several safety features into account. Don't put builds in there that are too low. It should be lower than what the battery can handle. So builds above .3 ohm and higher. .5 ohm is better. There are quite a few dual battery devices out there under R1500.
Reuleaux RX200S (3 batteries)
Koopor 200W
iStick 200W (3 batteries)
Koopor Primus (3 batteries)
Minikin 120W
Vapor Flask Classic 150W
Minikin 1.5 (150W)
Sigelei 90W (Single 26650 battery)

to name but a few and they are all available locally.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RiaanRed (24/5/16)

zadiac said:


> Mmm.......single battery device at 90W? You'll swap out batteries very regularly. Noisy cricket is a good bet, but you'll have to take several safety features into account. Don't put builds in there that are too low. It should be lower than what the battery can handle. So builds above .3 ohm and higher. .5 ohm is better. There are quite a few dual battery devices out there under R1500.
> Reuleaux RX200S (3 batteries)
> Koopor 200W
> iStick 200W (3 batteries)
> ...


No then the noisy won'twork then, .2, .3 is daily use coils.


----------



## Christos (24/5/16)

RiaanRed said:


> No then the noisy won'twork then, .2, .3 is daily use coils.


I usually build at .5 or .4 ohms. Dit single battery mechs. 
A 1 ohm Clapton on a noisy cricket will run at roughly 74W.
Currently sporting a 1.4ohm Clapton and it's performing like a beast at 50W.


----------



## Neal (24/5/16)

Cespian said:


> Noisy Cricket
> 
> 1. Beast
> 2. I'm a mech guy now
> ...


Brother, stay away from KFC. It contains chickatalin and you may develop chicken lungs. Similar to pop corn lungs, but go cheep, cheep, when you are sleeping.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## piffht (24/5/16)

Not worth waiting for the Fuchai 213!? Afaik it's the same as the currently available 213, bar cosmetic differences.

It's going to be available pretty soon.


----------



## Cespian (24/5/16)

Neal said:


> Brother, stay away from KFC. It contains chickatalin and you may develop chicken lungs. Similar to pop corn lungs, but go cheep, cheep, when you are sleeping.



Our Local KFC uses DX Batter  (DIY'ers will understand)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (24/5/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Lol. Agreed
> Ok... Only sub ohm
> Would like a small mod
> I dont really vape above 90w
> No build in battery!



Hi @RiaanRed 
The other guys have given super advice. Lol @Neal on the KFC warning hehe

I think the issue here is trying to get a small mod that can vape at highish power at sub ohm yet have good battery life. If you can walk around with a spare battery, you can probably go for a single batt mod but if you want a bit more longevity then dual batt is probably better, but then it wont be very small.

All the best and hope you make a good choice

Reactions: Like 1


----------

